# Entropy und Portage

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe in Portage sys-apps/entropy und auch app-admin/sulfur gefunden. Kann man das parallel nutzen? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Mach mal emerge -pv sulfur.

Der will entropy als Abhängigkeit. Somit sollte sich das geklärt haben.

Sebastian

----------

## flammenflitzer

Da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Kann man jetzt Entropy und Portage parallel nutzen? Ich war der Meinung, das geht nicht. Aber jetzt sind ja "die Sabayon Paketmanagment Tools"  in gentoo portage.

----------

